# Vip 211 Install



## rjkester (Mar 23, 2006)

My local installer showed up today and swapped my 811 out and installed a Vip211. Other than replacing an LNB that failed during install and waiting about 15 minutes or more for E* authorization, everything is working as advertised. Hooked up my Pioneer 42inch HDTV with HDMI and my Pioneer audio receiver with optical cables. No HD, no audio or lip synch problems. I guess there is a lip synch glich on TNTHD if you look hard enough for it, but could that be a TNT uplink problem?


----------

